# Buckling vomiting



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

Just brought home a buckling 3 days ago. He just got weaned from his mother last week. He is friendly little guy. I hate to see him this way. He is not wanting to eat any feed this morning. Usually he is the first to run to the food and eat a lot. We noticed last night he was just eating non stop. Wondering if he got bloated. This morning I went to feed more feed and he did not even run to his food to eat. I petted him and he walked away from me. Not normal. Usually he is all over me. When he walked away, I noticed he kinda shook his head and dry heaved a couple of times and then saw the brown looking liquid come out of his mouth. Vomit. We usually worm any one we bring right away but we forgot. So I went ahead and wormed him. Also put down some baking soda for the goats. I noticed some ran to it and started cobbling up the baking soda. I looked over at the feeders, and they had not gobbled down their feed either. It's been unusually rainy here lately.So I got a wad of baking soda and stuck it in the bucklings mouth. He is walking around but not running around like he usually does. What else should I do?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i'm hoping someone chimes in for you that can help, but I know they're going to ask these questions (and likely a bunch more)

but in the meantime, get a temperature on him. how old is the buckling? did you check his eyelids for colour? what kind of wormer have you used, and how much?

if you think it's bloat, can you look at him from behind and see if his left side is really full, big and hard. is he grinding his teeth?

what else have you noticed that is off about him?

is his rumen still working? could he have gotten into something poisonous? how much grain did you give him and what type?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

nchen7 has good questions

The stress of him being weened and then moved can cause many health issues...give him a B complex shot..
get his temp...
check for anemia
be sure he does not have anything lodged in his throat
is he pooping berries? peeing fine?
if he is bloated his left side wil be hard and large...you can give him 1/2 teaspoon baking soda in enough water to drench..message and bounce the tummy...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been asked.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i'm glad that even tho I don't have answers, I can ask some good questions! (missed the one about the poop and pee.....will remember for next time.)


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt (May 11, 2012)

Good luck and hope you are all feeling better, I sure did learn some things from all the different individuals.........always willing to learn more


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Another thing to think about and watch is that he could have gotten a bit choked the at the last feeding hence the head shaking and coughing up brown colored liquid. In most cases a choke will be pretty noticeable and they will throw their head around and produce brownish liquid and/or chunks of grain and/or white foam from the mouth during the process. You can always massage his neck base towards mouth to feel for any masses.


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

We just brought him in the house.( We had a husband doctor appt. earlier )SO, Just checked temp. He is 102.4. Don't have the stuff to inject him with. Where do I get that? Would Probios help?His left side is not that big. We just gave him the baking soda. Heard some rumbling. No poop yet. He seems hungry and wants to eat now. Should I try to feed him grain or hay or wait awhile? He is 2 months old. He start grinding teeth after we gave him the baking soda. He is butting around my schnauzers. He just pooped. YEa.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How old is he? Was he disbudded? If he is hungry let him eat all the hay he wants. Depending on his age he might still need a bottle. 

You can get a yogurt with active cultures in it for the probiotic, or at a feed store. Also i would give him electrolyte waster.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Grinding teeth is gut pain...I would allow all the hay he wants to eat but no grain or milk..put out electrolytes in stead for now..temp is good, but do keep an eye on it..that can change pretty fast...
yes on probios
what breed is he..2 months old is a bit young to ween IMO...once his tummy issues are better..you might try to see if he would take a bottle..
but for now..B complex is found at Tractor supply..and CD antitoxin ..Not to be confused with TOXOID..you need ANTITOXIN...its getting harder to findin farm stores..but do look for some..I have to order from Jeffers...
so to recap
Hay and electrolytes, probios and B complex daily shots and C D Antitoxin..
if you cannot find C D Antitoxin grab Milk of magnesia in case its needed..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Homemade Electrolytes

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses or what you have on hand or honey
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


Mix well . Be sure to have plain water avaiable as well..


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

He is doing a lot better. He is a fainting goat. We let him just eat hay for the day after he pooped. Today we saw him eating pellets again. He is not gorging himself like he was at first. I think he learned his lesson. He came to us and let us pet him and pick him up. I will write down the things you said for future reference. I believe the baking soda helped and we are making sure we leave that down for the goats all the time. Thank you.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

glad he is feeling better....


----------

